# Ride suggestions around San Luis Obispo



## JustScott (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi all. I'll be spending the weekend in SLO cheering on my triathlon team, and I'd like to get two high quality rides in. We'll be camping at Lake Lopez (about 30 minutes southeast of SLO) so ideally one ride would start from there. The other ride can start from or near SLO itself. I'd like to tackle some good hills, and preferably do one ride of about 60-80 miles, and one of about 50ish miles (the shorter ride could be the one that starts from Lake Lopez).

Anyway, these are some pretty specific requests, but really any suggestions for "must do" rides in that area would be appreciated. 

So far, the suggestions I've received from the kind folks on the Cal Poly triathlon team are:

1) starting in SLO, north on Hwy 1, right on Old Creek, left on 46, back down hwy 1. - sounds easy to find, and if it's a good route - perfect - about 65 miles.

2) Riding from Lake Lopez, taking Huasna road out and back as far as we feel like going...

So, I'm wondering if people have other suggestions and/or comments on either of those two routes. Thanks a lot!

Scott


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

If you don't mind driving up the grade, there is great riding above SLO, around Lake Santa Margarita. Start in the town of Santa Margarita just over the top of the grade, head out of town and pick up Pozo. Then do a big loop that takes you into Creston, so you can ride Hwy 229, which is a fun road. Check out the map for the Wildflower 100: http://www.slobc.org/Wf100.html

This area can be really spectacular if the wildflowers are out, which should happen pretty soon.


----------



## Glewis333 (Nov 29, 2005)

I live in SLO and there are plenty of really good rides in the area. from Lopez Lake you can ride to SLO and then out to Morro Bay, about 50-60 miles RT. It's a ride that gives you a good picture of the area.You'll see vineyards, ride through town and then either Los Osos Valley road or Hiway 1 to the coast. Check out the SLO bike club web site, they have a variety of Great Rides: http://www.slobc.org/davis/davis.html. 
and Favorite Rides: http://www.slobc.org/favorite.html
enjoy yourself riding here is terrific, but be warned it can get very windy in the afternoon.


----------



## JSR (Feb 27, 2006)

If you elect to do the route up to Hwy 46, try the descent on Santa Rosa Rd. The last time I did it, a coupld of years ago, the road surface was a bit iffy. But it's a quiet road with farms and such and very twisty. It brings you out in Cambria where you can get lunch.
JSR


----------



## JustScott (Jan 10, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the suggestions - we ended up doing the "OId Creek" loop from SLO on Friday - a very nice ride -the section on Hwy 1 was a bit trafficy, but the climb on Old Creek and descent down 46 were great - unfortunately I didn't see JSR's suggestion to do the other descent until today, so we missed that... oh well, next time.

On Sunday I did a nice ride around Lake Lopez (I was there with the UC Davis tri team for the Cal Poly triathlon, so I just rode the race course), and then hooked up with some other team members for a 40 mile loop down to Pismo Beach, through SLO and back to Lake Lopez - a very nice ride and a great tour of the area.

Some beautiful riding down there, that's for sure!

Scott


----------

